
The First Webcam Was Invented to Check Coffee Levels Without Getting Up - 1cvmask
https://petapixel.com/2013/04/03/the-first-webcam-was-invented-to-check-coffee-levels-without-getting-up/
======
WaitWaitWha
This sounds false at first, because I am thinking "wait, this had to be much
earlier, I mean that's like yesteryear"... Then, I try to remember freenet
email, fixing fidonet, then configuring uucp, building my 300 baud, then ...
and then I get sad. I am old. :/

